# Slovene: vedeti, koliko je ura



## Gavril

Dober večer,

Imam dve vprašanji o izrazu "vedeti, koliko je ura":

1) Ali ta izraz deluje v tih primerih, ali priporočate nekaj drugega?

_- Sem hotel razširiti moje podjetje na območje Črnomlja. Torej sem se pogovoril s starim prijateljem ki ve, koliko je ura v črnomaljskem poslu._

- Govorec A: _Oprostite, ali mi lahko poveste kako se sprega glagol "tikati" v sedajniku, v prvi osebi dvojine?
_Govorec B: _Žal mi je, ampak kar se tiče slovenske poslovnice, ne vem, koliko je ura.

_
2) Če izraz deluje v drugem primeru, ali to pomeni, da Govorec B sploh ne pozna slovenske poslovnice, ali le da ne ve dovolj, da bi lahko odgovoril na vprašanje Govorca A?

Hvala!


----------



## M_L_P

Pozdravljen!


Ali izraz deluje je zmeraj odvisno od konteksta.

Primer: "Sem hotel razširiti moje podjetje na območje Črnomlja. Torej sem se pogovoril s starim prijateljem ki ve, koliko je ura v črnomaljskem poslu." bi lahko deloval v pisanem besedilu, a deluje formalno in mogoče malo starinsko. Bolj naravno bi bilo na primer: "Ker sem hotel razširiti svoje podjetje na območje Črnomlja, sem se pogovoril s svojim starim prijateljem, ki dobro ve, kako se tam posluje." 


Primer: "Govorec A: Oprostite, ali mi lahko poveste kako se sprega glagol "tikati" v sedajniku, v prvi osebi dvojine?
Govorec B: Žal mi je, ampak kar se tiče slovenske poslovnice, ne vem, koliko je ura." zveni izjemno formalno in mogoče malo vzvišeno. To ni izraz, ki bi se uporabljal v vsakdanjem pogovoru.

Bolj naravno bi bilo na primer:
"Govorec A: Oprostite, ali mi lahko poveste, kako se sprega glagol "tikati" v sedajniku, v prvi osebi dvojine?
Govorec B: Žal, ne poznam slovenske slovnice."

Glede pomena te povedi pa obstaja zelo majhna možnost, da bi nekdo, ki ne pozna slovenske slovnice, uporabil izraz "ne vem, koliko je ura" in tako zapleteno stavčno strukturo. V sorodnem primeru: 
"Govorec A: Oprostite, ali mi lahko poveste, kdo je igralec na tej sliki?
Govorec B: Žal, kar se tiče gledališča, ne vem, koliko je ura."
bi pomenilo, da govorec B ne pozna ne igralca na sliki in da ga gledališče na sploh ne zanima.

Mogoče še slogovna pripomba: izraz "koliko je ura" se redko uporablja, ko gre za vprašanja o dejstvih (slovnica, ekonomija, itd.). Bolj naravno se uporablja, ko gre za domneve in špekulacije, npr. "Ali si videl novega šefa? Takoj je vrgel Janeza iz službe. Ta že ve, koliko je ura." To bi pomenilo, da je novi šef takoj odpustil Janeza, ker je npr. uganil, da je Janez lenuh, česar stari šef ni opazil.


(Še opomba: sem pisateljica in zato so mi zelo pomembne nianse v jeziku, ki jih kdo drugi mogoče niti ne opazi.)


----------



## Gavril

Najlepša Hvala, MLP!

Sem iskal nekdanji/neformalen slovenski izraz/izraze, ki pomeni približno "poznati dobro neki položaj ali področje". Po angleško se lahko reče npr. _to know his stuff_, _to know what's what_, _to know the score_ itd., ki jih vsak se uporablja v malo drugačnih sobesedilih. Slovensko _vedeti, koliko je ura _deluje morda kot prevod izraza _to know the score_, a se zdi, da ne deluje tako dobro kot prevod za druge.

(Mimogrede, ali veš, zakaj iskalnik da tako malo zadetkov (manj kot sto strani po Google) za zvezo "ne ve dovolj"? Ali je navadnejši izraz za ta pomen?)


----------



## Morana_

Pozdravljen, Gavril,

najprej ti čestitam za napredek v rabi slovenščine! In da bo tvoje znanje še boljše, ti še popravim napake:

"Imam dve vprašanji o izrazu "vedeti, koliko je ura":

1) Ali ta izraz deluje v teh dveh primerih _(ni vejice)_ ali priporočate nekaj drugega?

- Hotel sem razširiti svoje _(v slovenščini svojino osebka v povedi izrazimo s povratnim svojilnim zaimkom)_ podjetje na območje Črnomlja. Torej sem se pogovoril s starim prijateljem, ki ve, koliko je ura v črnomaljskem poslu.

- Govorec A: Oprostite, ali mi lahko poveste, kakšno obliko ima glagol "tikati" v sedanjiku, v prvi osebi dvojine?
Govorec B: Žal mi je, ampak kar se tiče slovenske poslovnice, ne vem, koliko je ura.

2) Če izraz deluje v drugem primeru, ali to pomeni, da govorec B sploh  ne pozna slovenske poslovnice, ali le, da ne ve dovolj, da bi lahko  odgovoril na vprašanje govorca A?"


Frazem "vedeti, koliko je ura" v teh dveh primerih ni ustrezen. Njegov pomen je namreč spregledati (to see through) nekoga/nekaj, vedeti, da nekdo oziroma nekaj ni tako, kakor se kaže. Ustrezna raba tega frazema je v drugem MLP-jinem primeru (o Janezu in službi, kjer je šef spregledal Janeza), tisti z gledališčem pa je ravno tako neustrezen kot tvoja dva. _To know his stuff_, _to know what's what_, _to know the score_ bi po slovensko rekli, da ima nekdo nekaj v malem prstu, da zadevo (dobro) obvlada, da se znajde v teh stvareh in podobno.


----------



## M_L_P

Gavril said:


> (Mimogrede, ali veš, zakaj iskalnik da tako malo zadetkov (manj kot sto strani po Google) za zvezo "ne ve dovolj"? Ali je navadnejši izraz za ta pomen?)


  Upam, da ne zameriš, če te najprej malenkost popravim: "Ali je navadnejši izraz za ta pomen?" bi se pravilno glasilo: "Ali obstaja bolj običajen izraz za ta pomen?" ali "Ali poznate bolj običajen izraz za ta pomen?"  V kakšnem kontekstu nameravaš uporabiti besedno zvezo "ne ve dovolj"? Za kateri angleški izraz iščeš prevod?


----------



## Gavril

M_L_P said:


> Upam, da ne zameriš, če te najprej malenkost popravim:



Seveda ne.



> V kakšnem kontekstu nameravaš uporabiti besedno zvezo "ne ve dovolj"? Za kateri angleški izraz iščeš prevod?



Sem jo že uporabil v prvi objavi:



> 2) Če izraz deluje v drugem primeru, ali to pomeni, da Govorec B sploh ne pozna slovenske poslovnice,ali le da ne ve dovolj, da bi lahko odgovoril na vprašanje Govorca A?



Iskal sem prevod za izraz "does not know enough to be able to answer ...".


----------



## M_L_P

Kolikor lahko ocenim, je izraz uporabljen pravilno in ne "bode v oči" kot prisiljen.


----------



## Mishe

Najbližji "vedeti, koliko je ura" v angleščini, ki se ga spomnim v tem trenutku, bi bil "to see something coming". Pa še to je zgolj približek.


----------



## Gavril

"to see something coming" pomeni -- če ponsovi slovar je tu zanesljiv -- da se lahko predviduje ali sluti nekaj, kar se bo zgodilo.

Sem mislil, da "vedeti, koliko je ura" pomeni nekaj širšega kot tisto?


----------



## Mishe

Gavril said:


> "to see something coming" pomeni -- če ponsovi slovar je tu zanesljiv -- da se lahko predviduje ali sluti nekaj, kar se bo zgodilo.
> 
> Sem mislil, da "vedeti, koliko je ura" pomeni nekaj širšega kot tisto?



Saj zato sem napisal, da je samo približek.  

Vidim/vem, koliko je ura = vse mi je jasno.


----------



## Gavril

Mishe said:


> Saj zato sem napisal, da je samo približek.



OK, žal mi je.


----------



## Mishe

Gavril said:


> OK, žal mi je.



Don't sweat it.


----------



## Mishe

Drugi slovenski idiomi s podobnim pomenom: V tem grmu tiči zajec. Vidim, kam pes taco moli.


----------

